
3scale Copyrights Database Store API - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2015/06/3scale-copyrights-database-store-api/
======
picsoung
I should copyright User API ASAP

~~~
apievangelist
I am copyrighting the API API, Patent API, and Copyright API, and patenting
the process of copyrighting and API, and patenting an API.

~~~
mangotron
Challenge accepted. I'm copyrighting "API Evangelist"

